# Homelink Skipping Close...



## Bevelmon (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone having issues withe homelink skipping closing? Specifically showing a message in the bottom of the drive window in the homelink bar 'skipped auto close' on software 2022.12.3.2. I talked to Tesla rep and they suggested setting up a service call however, this seems like an operation issue. I couldn't find any discussion on how Homelink is supposed to work in the Owners manual. Used to be you would have an option to skip the open or close but now seem to appear for some reason and no way to cancel. If anyone knows where there is an accurate description of Homelink functionality I would appreciate you passing the link on. Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

When the Homelink action status bar appears in grey in the bottom left or the screen below the picture of the car, I simply press said bar to reverse or skip the prescribed action.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I occasionally get the "skipping homelink" on exiting the garage. Less than in the past, but still occasionally. I thought about black-box debugging it, (is it related to a s/w upgrade, is it related to times I have closed the garage door via the button after arriving, is it ...) but decided that i'll just push the button on the occasion it says skipping and leave it to no rhyme or rhythm for why it happens.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Seems to happen most often when interacting with the screen (setting a destination, choosing media, etc.) before driving. It’s been doing that for as long as I can remember so many firmware versions. Not 100% predictable as there are rare occasions it behaves as you’d expect; which is actually unexpected.

Generally, I open the garage door remotely (using the app these days but, in the past, using a wall mounted remote) before getting in the car so the door is already open when I step on the brake. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Fails many times if you back out. If you use your blinker to turn into your driveway the camera covers the buttons


----------

